# Massive Star Craft That Can't Be Explained Just Discovered! 2019



## The Purge

Must admit, never saw anything that looked like this....


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Space Vampires!


----------



## JGalt

It's a blue Spy.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

The Purge said:


> Must admit, never saw anything that looked like this....


Did Elvis have blue swede shoes?


----------



## MisterBeale

CGI


----------



## g5000

The Purge said:


> Must admit, never saw anything that looked like this....


It's some kind of reflection from the telescope.  You can see a different "object" in the constellation one down and one to the left of Orion.  

WorldWide Telescope Web Client

It looks like this:


----------



## g5000

In this image, I have put the crosshair over the location where you can see the "object" I found:


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The Purge said:


> Must admit, never saw anything that looked like this....


----------



## g5000

Found another one:


----------



## g5000

Just for comparison, the moon is here:








The two objects I have found are bigger than the moon.  I think we would have all noticed them in the night sky, yes?  





.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

g5000 said:


> Found another one:


You found that in the vastness of space so quickly?


----------



## The Purge




----------



## Yarddog

It's a blue dinner napkin, something like this one only much much bigger.


----------



## g5000

I have found other flaws in the photo.  

Here's another one.  A really long blue line which scars the photo.   The line is much, much longer than the segment I captured below.  I have found at least two of these.






]


----------



## g5000

CrusaderFrank said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found another one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You found that in the vastness of space so quickly?
Click to expand...



I used to belong to a skeptic organization.  I picked up some awesome critical thinking skills as a result.  It didn't take too long to find the other anomalies since I was not blinded by woo-woo beliefs.


----------



## g5000

zOMG!!!


----------



## g5000

[_cue dramatic space music_]

Ladies and gentlemen, prepare yourselves.  This next photo is probably the greatest discovery in the past two thousand years.

I have discovered the crack between our dimension and that of the aliens!  You can clearly see the door opening to allow the extraterrestrials passage into our realm.  An orange mist oozes from the opening.

This is going to upset the balance of things.  It will cause wars and the downfall of religions.  Mankind will never be the same again!


----------

